# Walter update



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all know that Walter had his dental done on Tuesday this week. He needed 4 teeth extractions. Two teeth were broken off at the gums with roots exposed, another tooth was cracked and the fourth was an adult tooth and baby tooth that were so compacted together they both had to come out. The bottom teeth in the front that are worn to the gums are O.K. and the x-rays showed no infection or exposed roots. They have worn off slowly over the years and the roots pull back as they wear down. His teeth were also cleaned and he should be good for years now. Walter was also the best boy at the vets and did not even need a muzzle. He continues to improve here at home and I have learned to deal with his fear aggression and to work around it to bring him back calmly. He gets over stimulated when we have company, but after some quiet time ( very short), he becomes a good kid again. I am very pleased with his progress and he loves to be told he is a good boy. He smiles when we say that. 
So wanted to let you all know that your rescue funds for Walter have been put to good use for him. Total bill for the dental and two visits was $700.00. The rest of the money and not sure what the total ended up being, is in the AMA rescue fund. LaDonna Mosley the Rescue coordinator will be sending a thank-you to your group. thank-you for Walter and I. Hugs, Edie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what a great report! I am so glad to hear that he is doing so well. Great news!!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

This great news about Walter makes my heart sing! :chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Walter's going to be in tip top shape for his new family. This is such a heartwarming story of what compassion, and caring people can accomplish. Thank you to all those involved with this rescue! :hat:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the update on Walter!! Such good news!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah for walter!!!!!!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Edie,
You made my day!!!!! Thank-you for the wonderful wonderful work you are doing for Walter! YOU ARE TRULY APPRECIATED!
God Bless you!!! :you rock: :you rock: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad Walter is doing well & getting the care he needs. Thank you so much for the update. :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Edie, you are an angel!!! Thanks so much for the update, he sounds to be doing so wonderful with you...and you ARE wonderful :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Way to go Walter!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear a good update on Walter! Thanks, Edie.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Great news :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww...that's my boy Walter! You got to see the 'glow' I saw when it first clicked with him when he did something I wanted him to do and praised him and told him what a good boy he was. He truly has a heart that wants to please. I wonder if his mouth was hurting him. Makes me feel so bad for him. And supposedly he was seeing a vet on a regular basis. Yeah right! :angry: He may have but his previous owners sure didn't do anything that was recommended. Thank you so much for taking such good care of him and loving my boy Edie. Give him a smooch from me! Oh, and Jett and Zoe send nose licks. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 22 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749833


> Awww...that's my boy Walter! You got to see the 'glow' I saw when it first clicked with him when he did something I wanted him to do and praised him and told him what a good boy he was. He truly has a heart that wants to please. I wonder if his mouth was hurting him. Makes me feel so bad for him. And supposedly he was seeing a vet on a regular basis. Yeah right! :angry: He may have but his previous owners sure didn't do anything that was recommended. Thank you so much for taking such good care of him and loving my boy Edie. Give him a smooch from me! Oh, and Jett and Zoe send nose licks. :wub:[/B]



Oh, Crystal. I know you miss Walty/Malty :grouphug: 

As you, I'm comforted in the fact he is in the BEST of care. We could not have asked for anyone better than our Edie.

Edie ROCKS!!! :rockon: :rockon: 

So do you, my friend. I love ya to pieces. :smootch:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that Walter did well. arty:


----------

